# Windows 8.1



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have Windows 8 on my laptop and truly hate it. Would downloading Windows 8.1 be any better? Guess what I'm asking is should I download 8.1 and why?

If so, where would I go on the net to get it?

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what do you not like about windows 8 ? 
there are ways of making windows 8 look more like windows 7


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8.1 does add many nice improvements to the OS.

I would recommend getting Windows 8.1 and then installing this:

Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

etaf, I have a hard time navigating to find things. I have to get out the book I bought for Windows 8 and look up what I am looking for whereas XP, which I have now on my home computer, is so much more direct.

masterchief, thanks for the link. I think it will help.

Isn't Windows offering a free upgrade to Windows 8.1? Do I download it from the net, and if so, where?

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No you have to go to the "Start" Page and into the "App" Store as the way this download is free is only downloaded from the App Store on your main screen. I doubt there is that much difference to make you like it though. When 8.2 is out, that will give you what you miss.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> When 8.2 is out, that will give you what you miss.


 If it ever comes.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have to agree there!


Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If it ever comes.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Rich, Guess I'll stay with Windows 8, put the Classic Shell on it, and hope Microsoft comes out with 8.2 in the not too distance future.

Talking about Windows 8, I have XP on my home computer. Do I have to upgrade to Windows 8 soon after April 8 when Microsoft quits supporting it to be safe on the net?

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well you should upgrade to something for safety sake but nothing says it has to be Windows 8 and actually any upgrade save Vista will have to be a clean install. Upgrades persay for an OS are seldom a great idea.

I also think it would be a good idea to upgrade to 8.1 as well because sooner or later if you don/t, Ms will cut off Windows updates for 8.0 as well. 8.2 could be a while off so why not go to the App Store and upgrade to 8.1 and then add on Classic Start as suggested to make it look like Windows 7 and boot to the desktop.




binkie99 said:


> Thanks Rich, Guess I'll stay with Windows 8, put the Classic Shell on it, and hope Microsoft comes out with 8.2 in the not too distance future.
> 
> Talking about Windows 8, I have XP on my home computer. Do I have to upgrade to Windows 8 soon after April 8 when Microsoft quits supporting it to be safe on the net?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich - Thanks so much! I am now downloading 8.1 and then will put Class Shell on.

With XP ending, do you think it would be better to put Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 on my home computer. I guess by "clean install" I should take my computer to a repair shop to have it installed. I really am a computer dummy. I wonder how long MS will support 7 but really do NOT like 8. I'd sure appreciate your opinion.

You've been such a great help! Love your dog avatar. I have a red Dober who is the love of my life.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 will do. Its up to you.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Masterchief. I'm assuming 7 is more like XP (I hope anyway).

Is there a way to put an old program on Windows 8.1, like there is with XP. I have a real old photo shop program (one of the first ones) that I'd like to put on my laptop but can't figure out how.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you made the recovery DVDs, make sure you do, as mu understanding is that if you upgrade to 8.1 the ondisk recovery partition will no longer work, and you cannnot create recovery DVDS after the upgrade


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Wayne,

I have recovery disks for 8. After the upgrade completes, do I make recovery disks for 8.1 too?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

no, I don't think you can -you have to reload 8.0 and upgrade again 
or make an image copy 
But others may advise different ,as i have only played with a few 8/8.1 systems


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should help with the upgrade Updating to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Joeten, Just read the link (Thank You) Should I stop the download, connect to the internet, turn off the anti virus and start again?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if it will finish if not then do the advised route.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I would recommend getting Windows 8.1 and then installing this:
> Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


If your main problem with Windows 8.0/8.1 is the look and no Start button, then download the small program in the link above to make it look more like Windows 7 or XP.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Spunk, that's the plan as soon as 8.1 finishes downloading. If the Classic Shell solves my dislike of Windows 8 then that is what I will upgrade to from my home XP computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I feel certain Classic Start will fix all your issues binkie.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got Windows 8/1 install. Thanks guys!!

No more time tonight, but tomorrow will get the Class Shell put on.

You guys are the greatest!!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it went smoothly!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Same here!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Current MS schedule calls for Windows 8.1; SP1 prior to Windows 8.2. Of course, subject to change.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Downloaded Classic Shell. Looks like it's going to make my life easier.

Thanks again and again, guys!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Again glad to hear it!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows 8.1 does add many nice improvements to the OS.
> 
> I would recommend getting Windows 8.1 and then installing this:
> 
> Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


MC, why install W8.1 if you're going to try to get it to resemble W7 afterwards?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

8.1 is more secure OS, Eventually Windows 7 will become obsolete. Many newer computers shipped with Windows 8 and do not have drivers for Windows 7. Classic shell gives you the look and feel of Windows 7, but is a more modern OS. The best of both worlds


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Would it be correct to assume that one of the reasons Windows 8 is more secure than Windows 7 is similar to the same reason Mac OS X is more secure than Windows in general: because the OS architecture follows a closed system, where customization is more restricted. I say this because I know that Windows has been making this change, judging from how they're trying to unify the experience between all their platforms in Windows 8.

Edit: How can you tell already that Windows 8 is more secure? Don't you need longitudinal studies to find that out?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 8 is just patched more. 
But Microsoft is stealing the idea from Apple of logging in with one Windows ID and being able to connect your Windows Tablet, laptop, PC, Windows Phone etc all together. Accessing Office 360 on all devices and storing your data to the cloud so all your devices can access it in one place


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows 8.1 does add many nice improvements to the OS.
> 
> I would recommend getting Windows 8.1 and then installing this:
> 
> Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


I want to thank you for this ling and all the other posters here who have helped me with my computer. I downloaded the 8.1 it is great ! and with my new classic download , i feel whole again! thanks to all for this forum!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most welcome!


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

I came across this thread, and I downloaded the Classic Shell from the link, I really like it! Now if Microsoft would give me the ability to change my font style and not just the size. Anyway, having Windows 7 on my desktop, I have gotten use to the Start button and menu list that 7 offers. My laptop has the 8.1 and I'm getting use to it as I work with it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can change the Font in Windows 8.1 by doing this: Change font size and font type for programs in Windows 8.1/8


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You can change the Font in Windows 8.1 by doing this: Change font size and font type for programs in Windows 8.1/8


I have done that, but you still cannot change the font type, I want to change mine to Times Roman type and you cannot do that in Windows 8.1. All you can change is the size and whether you want bold or not. If you go to the Fonts folder and look at all the different font types there are but you cannot use any of them which I really don't understand why they even show them to you if you can't use them. I personally like the look of the Times Roman font and it is what I use on my desk top pc I just wish I could change it for my laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a snippet from a book here which may be worth a look Windows 8.1: The Missing Manual - David Pogue - Google Books


----------

